# Farm Wanted to Lease or Rent to own.



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

We are looking for 10-40 acre pasture farm in North Alabama, Tennessee, or Kentucky. Not looking for fancy but looking for liveable house, barn, and water. The home can be in need of work which is ok, I am a carpenter and cabinetmaker by trade. We are in need of around $700.00 payments and land having privacy. We need a rent to own situation, but would consider a long lease. We are looking for something soon.


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Bump!


----------

